# Estonian - Finnish: Kalju



## Setwale_Charm

I have long been wondering: is this name purely Estonian or does one encounter it in Finland as well? How common is it?


----------



## Hakro

This is a typical "false friend" between Finnish and Estonian.

Estonian kalju = *rock* (noun) = Finnish _kallio_
Finnish kalju = *bald* (adjective) = Estonian _kiilaspäine, juusteta_

Of course both words have the same backgroung: a rock without trees is bald, isn't it?

As a family name Kallio is very common in Finland (one of our presidents, for example), but it's understandable that Kalju or Kaljupää (baldhead) is not very popular name.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Paljon kiitoksia avusta, kallis Hakro.


----------



## Hakro

Ei kestä, Setwale Charm.

(Note that "kallis = dear" but more usually "kallis = expensive". I'm not expensive, I'm free.)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

..........


----------

